# JunkieXL top 5 new synths



## Markrs (Apr 22, 2021)

Very interesting to see the synths Tom is adding to his new template, bit surprised to see Massive X on the list given the very mixed views it has (mainly usability issues)


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 22, 2021)

Mark, can’t watch at the moment. Care to post them here (maybe in a spoiler button)? Dying to find out! Cheers!


----------



## Markrs (Apr 22, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Mark, can’t watch at the moment. Care to post them here (maybe in a spoiler button)? Dying to find out! Cheers!


Sure no probs:

Plugin Alliance - Knifonium
Kilohearts - Phase Plant
Arturia - Buchla Easel V
Native Instruments - Massive X
Newfangled Audio - Generate


----------



## SupremeFist (Apr 22, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Very interesting to see the synths Tom is adding to his new template, bit surprised to see Massive X on the list given the very mixed views it has (mainly usability issues)



Bookmarked for later but Massive X can really sound incredible, as good as anything I've heard in the VA space but with loads more flexibility. (I'm still struggling with the UX myself though...)


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 22, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Sure no probs:
> 
> Plugin Alliance - Knifonium
> Kilohearts - Phase Plant
> ...


@Flintpope Guess what is the only one on JXL’s list that I don’t own 

Thx Mark! Appreciated!


----------



## Markrs (Apr 22, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Bookmarked for later but Massive X can really sound incredible, as good as anything I've heard in the VA space but with loads more flexibility. (I'm still struggling with the UX myself though...)


Been a bit to afraid to even approach Massive X. Whereas I found Generate one of the easiest I have ever used to create great sounds.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Apr 22, 2021)

No Vital. 
I would have bet on this one...


----------



## Markrs (Apr 22, 2021)

LudovicVDP said:


> No Vital.
> I would have bet on this one...


You and me both, before I clicked on the video I thought Vital would be on the list. I suppose the question is, is it unique enough to go into Tom's template when he almost certainly has other wavetable synths like Serum in his template?


----------



## LudovicVDP (Apr 22, 2021)

Or maybe it is too new...

I mean, Massive X is not THAT new.
He probably takes some time before advertising something... (which is good)


----------



## José Herring (Apr 22, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Very interesting to see the synths Tom is adding to his new template, bit surprised to see Massive X on the list given the very mixed views it has (mainly usability issues)



Very good. Thx for posting it. 

Since watching his videos my music production chops have increased beyond what I imagined. 

There's two synths that i don't have.


----------



## Francis Bourre (Apr 22, 2021)

Bit surprised on my side to have to listen during half one hour his fingers sound.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 22, 2021)

He made you listen the entire time?!


----------



## Markrs (Apr 22, 2021)

José Herring said:


> Very good. Thx for posting it.
> 
> Since watching his videos my music production chops have increased beyond what I imagined.
> 
> There's two synths that i don't have.


I am saving up his videos to watch. I'm still going through music theory at the moment and it is very dull, but I love understanding things so I am plodding on with it.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 22, 2021)

Aaai djust luf hiss dutsjj accentt. It’s like hearing myself speak


----------



## José Herring (Apr 22, 2021)

I'm just always shocked at how well these foreigners speak English.


----------



## Markrs (Apr 22, 2021)

José Herring said:


> I'm just always shocked at how well these foreigners speak English.


Better than me and I use to be a TEFOL teacher!!! 😂


----------



## José Herring (Apr 22, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Better than me and I use to be a TEFOL teacher!!! 😂


Me too. 

Though technical English isn't my mother tongue Spanish is. The only problem is I forgot how to speak Spanish when I was 5. Went like a year or two with no real language


----------



## el-bo (Apr 22, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> He made you listen the entire time?!


He was locked in a JXL full-nelson. What else was he to do?


----------



## Trancer (Apr 22, 2021)

Thank you for this video😊

Did not know Knifonium, it seems to be monstrous like vst.

He talks about Massive X, apparently he does not achieve the expected success. Massive classic always appears in the foreground.

Kilohearts are really good products, Phaseplant and their effects, not given it is true around 400 euros, this makes a place of choice compared to the competition.

Why is Massive X not as successful as Massive?

With Pigments 3, not ready to fix I guess.


----------



## Flintpope (Apr 22, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> @Flintpope Guess what is the only one on JXL’s list that I don’t own
> 
> Thx Mark! Appreciated!


Phaseplant lol


----------



## j_kranz (Apr 23, 2021)

Massive X to me is simply different in nature to Massive... not better or worse really, just quite different. It's easy to veer towards the 'metallic' vibe with it, but it's also capable of some beautiful sounds if enough time is spent with it. I had the fortune of creating some of the factory sounds for it, and you can go surprisingly deep with it in patch design, plus it seems to be getting updated somewhat regularly, so I doubt we've seen the full extent of it's capabilities yet.

But to me comparing it to the original is a tall order, that's like comparing the Rev2 to the original Prophet 5... one is just iconic!


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Apr 23, 2021)

The Buchla is one of the highlights of the V Collection for me as well.


----------



## Macrawn (Apr 23, 2021)

I have all the synths except the Alturia one. The ones he mentions have been favorites I've come across this year as well. 

I don't understand why more people don't use Massive X. My top 3 synths are Falcon 2, Phaseplant and Massive X. 

Generate was such a surprise for me. Love this synth. It's a niche synth not a workhorse but really cool. 

He doesn't mention Lion but that one was a big surprise for me too. Sort of in the same category as Generate, not really a workhorse but very cool. 

I've gotten so much enjoyment and use out of Straylight as well. That has been another favorite I got this year. I started taking samples and throwing them in there. On the surface the synth seems simple but there is so much under the hood. Lots you can do to modulate and work with the sounds.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 23, 2021)

Couldn't you buy a DSI Evolver and get 85% of these sounds in hardware ?


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 23, 2021)

Macrawn said:


> He doesn't mention Lion but that one was a big surprise for me too. Sort of in the same category as Generate, not really a workhorse but very cool.


+1. Very good synth. I especially like how it is semi modular and offers great oscillators, literally to be found in no other synth I own. In that sense it does indeed resemble Generate. Great one Macrawn!


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 23, 2021)

I like how there are many active synth head threads at the moment. It reminds me of all the great stuff that’s out there. I don’t think I have ever spent time with Massive X or Super 8 - so maybe I just might do that this weekend....


----------



## gamma-ut (Apr 24, 2021)

givemenoughrope said:


> Couldn't you buy a DSI Evolver and get 85% of these sounds in hardware ?


85% of which sounds? Ones you _could_ make with these synths or ones that people _tend to_ make with these synths?

And why do I want it in hardware (which isn’t even available from DSI now)?


----------



## Flintpope (Apr 24, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I like how there are many active synth head threads at the moment. It reminds me of all the great stuff that’s out there. I don’t think I have ever spent time with Massive X or Super 8 - so maybe I just might do that this weekend....


Super 8 is a very forgiving instrument to write patches on compared with Massive X. I am very fond of Super 8!


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 24, 2021)

Flintpope said:


> Super 8 is a very forgiving instrument to write patches on compared with Massive X. I am very fond of Super 8!


I feel a “Juno shootout” coming on...


----------



## Macrawn (Apr 24, 2021)

Flintpope said:


> Super 8 is a very forgiving instrument to write patches on compared with Massive X. I am very fond of Super 8!


I forgot about Super 8. Should be on my list too. For fat Juno style analog sound much easier to go to Super 8 than Massive X.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 24, 2021)

Macrawn said:


> I forgot about Super 8. Should be on my list too. For fat Juno style analog sound much easier to go to Super 8 than Massive X.


I noticed it’s NI’s only vst3 synth. Is it indeed their newest?


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 24, 2021)

gamma-ut said:


> 85% of which sounds? Ones you _could_ make with these synths or ones that people _tend to_ make with these synths?
> 
> And why do I want it in hardware (which isn’t even available from DSI now)?


Bc hardware sounds better and more 3D. It's not an emulation of the thing, it is the thing. I like Massive X and the Newfangled audio one (may buy that, I got the freebie from them) but the rest just sound like emulations and a bit flat (which may be an advantage depending).


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 24, 2021)

Ah yes. More “real” 
I have a ton of hardware and I am very skeptical whether I’d recognize my real DX7 versus Arturia’s. Or my Odyssey versus an emulation. But maybe my ears suck haha.

Also, none of my hardware does granular. And one Voltage Modular module can be used multiple times, try doing that with one Eurocrack module. Software has its advantages. And one of it actually IS sound.


----------



## Markrs (Apr 24, 2021)

This is one of those, "no right or wrong answer" areas, it is basically whatever works best for you. I love interfaces, but the same time my ideal would be creating music just using something like an iPad Pro, so you can do it anywhere.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 24, 2021)

Markrs said:


> This is one of those, "no right or wrong answer" areas, it is basically whatever works best for you. I love interfaces, but the same time my ideal would be creating music just using something like an iPad Pro, so you can do it anywhere.


I agree of course. Well... to a degree. In that I do not think hardware synths always sound more 3d or better than software. I have owned way too many hardware synths that sound way worse than some of my cheapest soft synths 😂


----------



## el-bo (Apr 24, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Ah yes. More “real”
> I have a ton of hardware and I am very skeptical whether I’d recognize my real DX7 versus Arturia’s. Or my Oddyssey versus an emulation. But maybe my ears suck haha.


I don't think it's about the suckage of ears. I believe that the majority of folk would fail blind-tests. In fact I'm pretty sure this has been demonstrated on a number of occasions, over the years at GearSpace.

I no longer get involved with the idea of better, best etc. I just have to like the result, workflow etc. Pretty sure it's why I seem to have lost all interest in the 'new and shiny'.


----------



## gamma-ut (Apr 24, 2021)

givemenoughrope said:


> Bc hardware sounds better and more 3D. It's not an emulation of the thing, it is the thing.


Oh, I wondered if it was going to be that old chestnut. 'K.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 24, 2021)

el-bo said:


> I don't think it's about the suckage of ears. I believe that the majority of folk would fail blind-tests. In fact I'm pretty sure this has been demonstrated on a number of occasions, over the years at GearSpace.
> 
> I no longer get involved with the idea of better, best etc. I just have to like the result, workflow etc. Pretty sure it's why I seem to have lost all interest in the 'new and shiny'.


Pretty much just this haha. I always disclaim my opinions in the sense that my ears apparently suck (according to some)


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 24, 2021)

gamma-ut said:


> Oh, I wondered if it was going to be that old chestnut. 'K.


I'm hardly some purist. I use uhe, NI's mainstays, VCV's Audible (when I should have purchased a couple hardware clones by now). of course you're not going to be able to get the exact sounds or near the level of modulation options of most of these but some of these i'd file under 'interesting, but flat/more convenient for recall'. Again, maybe that's an advantage in a mix. But there's a reason music sup's still needle drop that Chromatics track. If someone can get sounds like these out of software, more power to them. I don't think I can.


----------



## gamma-ut (Apr 24, 2021)

givemenoughrope said:


> But there's a reason music sup's still needle drop that Chromatics track.


And there are reasons why I haven't played that album in years. I don't think either has much to do with the purity of their gear though.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 24, 2021)

gamma-ut said:


> And there are reasons why I haven't played that album in years. I don't think either has much to do with the purity of their gear though.


I'm not saying it's my favorite of all time, just that it stands out most bc these aren't softsynths.


----------



## gamma-ut (Apr 24, 2021)

givemenoughrope said:


> I'm not saying it's my favorite of all time, just that it stands out most bc these aren't softsynths.


In my mind it stands out for its cartoonish use of fake vinyl foley, too much distortion and slightly tinny production, probably due to the decision to try to make it sound like oldskool italo-disco vinyl.

I also don't tend to segregate my listening by made-on-analogue (eg Wendy Carlos), made-on-digital-analogue (eg middle-period Tangerine Dream), made-on-software-in-a-box (85% of stuff in the 90s), and made-on-software (your guess is as good as mine most of the time).


----------



## Flintpope (Apr 24, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I noticed it’s NI’s only vst3 synth. Is it indeed their newest?


Probably


----------



## Macrawn (Apr 24, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I noticed it’s NI’s only vst3 synth. Is it indeed their newest?


I'm not even sure, it got no attention when it came out sadly. I think it came out in the summer of 2019.


----------



## Alchemedia (Apr 24, 2021)

Knifonium, seriously? Did Dirk pay Thomas for that endorsement?


----------



## Daily Patcher (Apr 25, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Knifonium, seriously? Did Dirk pay Thomas for that endorsement?


I’m curious why you say that? I’m not a huge fan of plugin alliance (though I love Unfiltered Audio stuff), but I see a fair amount of love for Knifonium and that other synth Oberhausen or whatever. That said they would probably benefit more by not being affiliated with plugin alliance, but it is what it is.

This whole video is basically “I haven’t used these synths on a deep level but I liked some presets or the synth was recommended to me, let me play you some factory patches”, not exactly the most quality content but hey maybe it sparks some discussion.


----------



## GNP (Apr 25, 2021)

I don't mind any synth as long as it's not CPU-hungry. It's good to explore different synths if they can inspire different patches than the synths you're normally used to, but other than that, I'd rather master 1 or 2 synths deeply than just having plenty of different ones without really knowing how to use them.

I also realized I have a certain way of doing synthesis, and that's only my style. Quite often I find that my style is very limited, and I always need 2nd opinions from different designers. That's why I just use patches made by others, when needed.


----------

